# Free e-learning courses from www.Alison.com.



## olddoll (24 Mar 2011)

On the John Murray show this morning a gentleman was interviewed who has established an e-learning programme of courses that are completely free of charge and available to anyone.  I looked at the website - it is called www.Alison.com.  It seems very interesting and well worth a look.


----------



## ajapale (24 Mar 2011)

from the site:



> *ALISON* provides high-quality, interactive certified and standards-based learning *free to the individual learner*. ALISON can offer free learning because:
> 
> 
> Advertising is displayed throughout the  Web site. When a learner clicks on an advertisement, ALISON earns  revenue. That revenue is then shared with content publishers and used to  invest in new 'free to the learner' offerings. Click here to review our advertising policy.
> ...


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Mar 2011)

Personally I'm bored to tears by e-learning. I've tried it a few times, from different companies and didn't like. I do much better in a traditional instructor led classroom environment. Perhaps others find it more engaging than myself though. I would be interested if any long term AAM members do the courses and what they think of them. I haven't tried them yet.


----------

